# Ferret help :(



## LauM (Aug 22, 2010)

We got our ferret yesterday, he's a 2 year old un-neutered boy.
We had really wanted a baby ferret, as we're first time ferret owners.
He belonged to a friend-of-a-friend who needed to re-home him due to being unable to look after him any more, I picked him up from the pet shop where he was boarding and he was fine, I held him and he seemed really friendly and not aggressive at all. He was fine in the car, trying to get to me through the carrier. I was sat on the sofa holding him and OH was sitting next to us, he was fine. Then OH went to stroke him and he bit him, drawing blood. Then he went back to being fine with me. He had a little run around the living room and he was fine. Last night we let him out for another run and he was hissing, walking backwards and jumping around. Every time I went to pick him up he tried to bite me. This morning when we let him out he was doing the same thing. I'm not sure why he's suddenly being aggressive.
He's fine in the cage, it's just when he's out. Is it just because it's a new environment?
I have sent a message to his previous owner, asking if this is normal for him or if he has ever been like this before.
Thanks


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Are you sure it is aggression and not playing? They can bite hard when playing, and do alot of jumping around etc. He would probably benefit from having a friend to rough play with.


----------



## LauM (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't think he's trying to play, he seems scared of something. When I go to open his cage he hisses and tries to bite me, he didn't do this yesterday. 
If he is trying to play and would benefit from a playmate, should I get another male ferret?


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

this sort of hissing is playful
The Laughing ferret - YouTube
ferret hissing - YouTube

this hissing is an annoyed sound, and what he would be making if he was being aggressive towards you (or you wont let him have something )
Misiu Hissing - YouTube

Sounds like he hasnt been nip trained very well and dont forget he will be unsettled and in a new environment.


----------



## LauM (Aug 22, 2010)

He seems to be acting just like the ferret in the 'ferret hissing' video. 
Should we leave him in the cage for a while and let him settle?


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Can he get out of the cage by himself or do you have to help him out? If he can get out by himself, let him do that and more or less ignore him unless he comes to say hi. Encourage play with toys, not hands. Remember that his previous owners may have played alot with hands, so any hand coming towards him may seem like an initiation for play.

If you have to get him out, open the door of the cage and again let him come to you rather than try and grab him.

Definitely still get him out though, he will only get frustrated with pent up energy and get worse!!

The thing with ferret play is that when they play we eachother they bite hard. ferrets have thick skin so they can do this to eachother and have to be taught that human skin isn't as thick. if he does bite you too hard, scruff him, firmly say no then put him back down. He will probably retaliate the first few times, but should soon get the message.

Ooooh, pics?  and i would definitely consider getting him a friend, is he neutered? 

P.S baby ferrets are nippier and a massive handful so i would look into getting another adult, rescue?


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Just realised that he is un-neutered. Look at getting him done ASAP.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would think its a combination of new surroundings, minimal human contact since your friend of a friend no longer wanted him and being bored stuck in a cage over night with no friends. I'm sure with plenty of time spent with him, neutering and some friends he'll be lovely


----------



## LauM (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. We plan to get him neutered asap. We're booking him a vet's appointment on Monday morning so it'll probably be Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

play with him with one of the cat toys on a stick (although he'll probably pull it off the stick rope thing) i have no idea what they're called. and let him tire himself out a bit and then try to pick him up after he's chilled out a bit. gardening gloves might come in handy until he gets used to playing gentler with hands. by the sounds of it he hasn't had much experience of being handled. a friend (as others already said) would be nice for him. i would suggest a neutered female rather than male purely because he's been full for 2 years and you don't know how he'll react to another male. personally i've never had any trouble with introducing new boys into my gang but wouldn't want anything to happen. good luck, it sounds like you're doing everything you can to sort him out.


----------



## wraig ffured (Mar 29, 2012)

Fuzzymum is absolutely right - get that boy the snip-snip ASAP! :biggrin:

I reckon it's because he's in a brand new environment - must be very scary for him being taken out of his home and put somewhere with new sounds, smells and "hoomans"! 

The neutering should help, but main thing is just giving him time to come around. Definitely sounds like he hasn't had a lot done with him, nor does he appear to have been nip trained. There are several ways you can go about that.

A buddy would definitely be the best thing for him; ferrets are social creatures and prefer having company but I definitely agree with fuzzymum - kits certainly ARE a handful and I too would advise getting an adult as you're new to ferrets...having a lot of experience with kits, I would definitely advise against it - lol I can email you pictures of my scars if you like, courtesy of my babies! 

Good luck with him!


----------

